# What are your....



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

concerns with the cuban cigar industry with our impending apocalypse that is upon us?
:vs_OMG:
Now that they have finally come out and are giving us some details about how long this thing can hang around on hard surfaces, cardboard, inside packages, etc. etc......

I see retailers offering a free roll of TP with every box purchase coming in the near future. :vs_whistle:

We're both fortunate here that we both perform our wage earning duties from the homestead. I know a vast majority do not have that "luxury". 

It's a hell hole out there. If all fails....kick back and fire up that one you been saving for that once in a lifetime occasion.

All joking aside...stay safe.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I have no concerns, because I over buy on things like this.

I've got 25 cubic feet of cigar storage and probably 5-10 pounds of pipe tobacco.


The only thing I'm short on at the moment is coffee, because I don't like it "aged".


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Likewise on the coffee. Fresh beans every week in this household.
Next buying experience may be in a tyvek suit and respirator. :surprise:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I can hold out for 3 or 4 years. But let's try to keep CF our escape from the panic-in-the-streets, eh?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> I can hold out for 3 or 4 years. But let's try to keep CF our escape from the panic-in-the-streets, eh?


I hear ya. Not trying to cause panic or tell everyone make a mad dash for the toilet paper isle at wally world.
Just thought a little discussion about island cigars and the inevitable pandumic parade might be worth something to throw around. :nerd2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I can hold out for 3 or 4 years. But let's try to keep CF our escape from the panic-in-the-streets, eh?


X's 1000 ..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> X's 1000 ..





Perfecto Dave said:


> I hear ya. Not trying to cause panic or tell everyone make a mad dash for the toilet paper isle at wally world.
> Just thought a little discussion about island cigars and the inevitable pandumic parade might be worth something to throw around. :nerd2:


Same advice Dino and I have always given, just now more than ever...

If you visit a cigar lounge bring your own cutter and don't loan it out. And when that weird guy in the corner asks if he can have a puff off your cigar tell him to GTFOH.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Great.....My wife came home early because she's sick.....Thinking about dragging my cooler out to the shop and self quarantine for awhile.....But it's to heavy and will probably fall on top and kill me going down the stairs....Oh well I guess I'll just keep spraying her down with Windex and hope for the best.:grin2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

ForMud said:


> Great.....My wife came home early because she's sick.....Thinking about dragging my cooler out to the shop and self quarantine for awhile.....But it's to heavy and will probably fall on top and kill me going down the stairs....Oh well I guess I'll just keep spraying her down with Windex and hope for the best.:grin2:


Astroglide works better...


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Scap said:


> Astroglide works better...


ouch :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> concerns with the cuban cigar industry with our impending apocalypse that is upon us?
> :vs_OMG:
> Now that they have finally come out and are giving us some details about how long this thing can hang around on hard surfaces, cardboard, inside packages, etc. etc......
> 
> ...


Went to the dentist today for a cleaning,
It was like the Habanos section a ghost town.:vs_laugh:
Sat in the chair first words out of the hygienists mouth.
Have you been traveling?
I replied Just got back a couple of days ago.
Where did you go she replies.
Hong Kong i replied needless to say it didn't go over well.:vs_laugh:
My thought is this if your that afraid why go to work!:vs_cool:
Its all up to GOD and believe me you have no control over it!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Same advice Dino and I have always given, just now more than ever...
> 
> If you visit a cigar lounge bring your own cutter and don't loan it out. And when that weird guy in the corner asks if he can have a puff off your cigar tell him to GTFOH.


That ain;t gonna save you its airborne and is spread person to person.
Just being in the room is enough.
Why go at all :frown2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That ain;t gonna save you its airborne and is spread person to person.
> Just being in the room is enough.
> Why go at all :frown2:


As I said earlier, CF should be our escape from perpetuating panic, as are cigars.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I have 2 little kids so definitely enough snacks to last through an apocalypse of any kind. We also have a backup freezer in the garage where we stash fishing/hunting loot (as well as any meat that gets stockpiled any time grocery stores run major sale) so easily 200-300 lb of meat and fish. Cigars and liquor? Don’t ask lol. I think we are fine.
As for TP, there is always a shower if we run out. Also, pre-moistened flushable wipes are still widely available at every store 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm outside doing this.........


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Then I come inside and hear all this commotion going on in the frig..................


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Not to worry, guys. There will never be Corona in my neck of the woods.

It’s a dry county.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> Not to worry, guys. There will never be Corona in my neck of the woods.
> 
> It's a dry county.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


WTF?!?!? So, you can own an AR-15 with a 100 round drum and all the fixin's, but you can't run down to the local store for a sixer?

Damn...and I thought California was bad. At least when I get pissed off about 10 round magazines and "evil features" on my AR I can run down the street and drown my sorrows......or partake in some green medicine.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Believe it or not, there are still several dry counties in the US. Some are fully dry and some just on Sundays. 

I’ve traveled a bit in previous jobs and came across this from time to time. No big deal. I don’t live in a dry county, but you’ll still never find a Corona in my fridge.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

ebnash said:


> Believe it or not, there are still several dry counties in the US. Some are fully dry and some just on Sundays.
> 
> I've traveled a bit in previous jobs and came across this from time to time. No big deal. I don't live in a dry county, but you'll still never find a Corona in my fridge.


In Delaware up until 2003 you couldn't buy alcohol on Sundays. There were liquor stores at most main roads crossing into Maryland were you could buy it.....And they were busy.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

ebnash said:


> Believe it or not, there are still several dry counties in the US. Some are fully dry and some just on Sundays.
> 
> I've traveled a bit in previous jobs and came across this from time to time. No big deal. I don't live in a dry county, but you'll still never find a Corona in my fridge.


TX still has "blue laws"...no liquor stores can be open on Sunday.

Beer and wine can't be sold before noon on Sunday at places that only have a beer and wine license.

And we have at least one dry county. Coincidentally, the Indian Reservation is there. Or would that be irony?

I've heard grocery stores in Cali have liquor...I can't imagine what that would be like!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> WTF?!?!? So, you can own an AR-15 with a 100 round drum and all the fixin's, but you can't run down to the local store for a sixer?
> 
> Damn...and I thought California was bad. At least when I get pissed off about 10 round magazines and "evil features" on my AR I can run down the street and drown my sorrows......or partake in some green medicine.


Yeah... Alabama is weird. If you want to drive whatever you want with almost no regulations on safety or emissions, open carry a suppressed AR pistol with no permit, and build onto your house without considering the government's opinion, Alabama is the place to go. Just don't let the neighbors think you have a gram of weed in your closet or the Sheriff will kick in your door at 3 in the morning and the newspapers will cover it like they took down an international heroin ring.

Every state has laws that people dislike. Just gotta decide if you're more bothered by jumping through hoops to get a gun or a case of beer, building permits and emissions testing or wondering if the state will ever allow a terminal cancer patient to try cannabis to treat pain.

On the bright side, I live just outside of the city of Enterprise (where we have a monument of a boll weevil in the center of town) and there's and exception for the city. The rest of the county is dry, Sunday alcohol sales were illegal until about six months ago, and draft beer wasn't allowed until around 2015 (only cans and bottles until then, even at restaurants).

The reality is that everything can be had in every state, you just gotta work a little harder in some places. Me? I have hundreds of Glock mags that are almost impossible to get in other states and I rarely drink alcohol. My old diesel truck runs fuel with a red tint and has no muffler, turn signals, or reverse. The Pinckard police (population 650) pulled me over one day because the bumper is in bad shape and he didn't see the tag taped to the back window, but as soon as he saw I had a tag, we struck up a conversation about how his uncle used to have a truck just like it. No ticket, no warning, never even wanted to see my license.

Alabama is weird.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm with Jack. Relax. And tune out the media. I have cigars and .....plenty of "sanitizer". And I rather like self quarantine personally.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

:vs_whistle:........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bigjohn said:


> I have 2 little kids so definitely enough snacks to last through an apocalypse of any kind. We also have a backup freezer in the garage where we stash fishing/hunting loot (as well as any meat that gets stockpiled any time grocery stores run major sale) so easily 200-300 lb of meat and fish. Cigars and liquor? Don't ask lol. I think we are fine.
> As for TP, there is always a shower if we run out. Also, pre-moistened flushable wipes are still widely available at every store
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing i stock up on is guns and ammunition.
When nobody else has a thing.
They will be coming for yours. 
Watching people at the market yesterday hoarding all kinds of things was really sad.
One women had a dozen gallons of milk in her cart.
And people stabbing one another over toilet paper.
The funny thing when the power goes out.
Where will they cook it.
How long will it take for those freezers full of food to rot.
That show the walking dead is of course fiction.
But not so far from the truth. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

At the shop just realised this was under the sink in the bathroom.
Should list it on EBay 59.99 free shipping.
Won't do free Local pick up for fear of getting held up at gunpoint. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The only thing i stock up on is guns and ammunition.
> When nobody else has a thing.
> They will be coming for yours.
> Watching people at the market yesterday hoarding all kinds of things was really sad.
> ...


No one said we are short on firepower 
I really didn't stock up, this is just how we live and a normal day in our lives. If the power goes out, I have a generator. I can also load up the kids in the camper and go travel the country if everything gets shut down and I don't have to go to work LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’m not worried until I have to wipe my azz with wrappers and binders. Maybe I should be proactive and stock up on Quints. 


My hospital cancelled all elective procedures until further notice. Since our union contract guarantees us 36 hours per week, we just show up and play cards, watch movies, etc, waiting for cardiac emergencies to happen.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Rondo said:


> I'm not worried until I have to wipe my azz with wrappers and binders. Maybe I should be proactive and stock up on Quints.
> 
> My hospital cancelled all elective procedures until further notice. Since our union contract guarantees us 36 hours per week, we just show up and play cards, watch movies, etc, waiting for cardiac emergencies to happen.


Oh crap...from this post, I now know that Rondo is not a pathologist.....that makes the pic of him holding the heart and grinning like a Cheshire cat all the more funny....and disturbing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> concerns with the cuban cigar industry with our impending apocalypse that is upon us?
> :vs_OMG:
> Now that they have finally come out and are giving us some details about how long this thing can hang around on hard surfaces, cardboard, inside packages, etc. etc......
> 
> ...


With the current mindset all Humans are doomed! :frown2:


----------

